# Living room and bedroom HT equipment



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Living Room 3.1:
TV: Samsung LN46A630
Blu-Ray: PS3
DVD: Pioneer DV-420-VK
AVR: Denon AVR-1910
Speakers: Energy RC-10, Energy RC-LCR
Sub: Emotiva Ultra-12
Misc: APC H10, Wii

Bedroom 3.1:
TV: LG 42LD550
Blu-Ray: Panasonic DMP-BD85
AVR: Denon AVR-591
Speakers: Energy V-Mini x 3
Sub: Klipsch XW-300d


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice. I've always been a big Energy fan


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

gorb said:


> Very nice. I've always been a big Energy fan


Thanks.:T

I'm an Energy fan as well, although I'm not sure the company is headed in a good direction... 

After Klipsch bought out API (who owned Energy, Mirage, Athena), the true Veritas line was dropped, and the RC's were prettied up to become the new Veritas line, at a higher price than the RC line. The entry level CB/CF isn't bad... probably better than the last C series... but they seem a little more cheaply constructed.

Who knows what Audiovox will do to Energy now that they own Klipsch.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, I know about all that stuff. Very unfortunate. The "new" veritas line is very attractive visually but I would not considering buying them for that much money. I think a lot of us got spoiled with the closeout pricing on the RC models though.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

gorb said:


> Yeah, I know about all that stuff. Very unfortunate. The "new" veritas line is very attractive visually but I would not considering buying them for that much money. I think a lot of us got spoiled with the closeout pricing on the RC models though.


Yeah, I was one of many spoiled by the low prices on the RC's.

The only reason I have the V-Mini's is because I was able to get them for about the same as the closeout pricing for the RC-Mini's.


----------

